# Regional Sticky threads



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Rather than have lots of posts for the different regions why not have a section fo rthe various regions and let them post what they want that way people can see all that is happening and all thats happened

Something like this

http://www.m1gst.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------

